# Rumour: Mike James for Marquis Daniels



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Philadelphia Inquirer said:


> Colangelo has feelers out for any number of trade scenarios. He has rising free agent guard Mike James, whom the Raptors won't keep but can include in sign-and-trade deals next month, to package with the pick in potential deals. The *most recent rumor, late Friday, i**nvolved James going to Dallas in a package for guard Marquis Daniels,* but Colangelo wouldn't comment when reached Friday afternoon.


Thoughts? Could this be a subtle hint that maybe we might not get Jason Terry back.

I really don't like this deal, I don't trust Mike James and we'd lose depth at the 2 guard. Mike James is older (just turned 31) and would probably garner a long retarded contract. Put up some great numbers; 20.8 PPG (47% FG, 44% 3PT FG, 87% FT), 5.8 APG, 3.3 RPG --> but this was his only decent year in his career. 

I would hate this deal, as Mike James played his heart out only for a contract. It also depends on the package - if we could get the #1 pick then that could be interesting.. (although I doubt they'd give that up)


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

retarded trade.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

this trade favours Dallas, Mike James is a proven scorer, and he will takes points away from Dirk which will balance the offense.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

if you guys haven't thought about it, this will mean that terry moves to the 2 guard which is fine since the guy is really just a short sg.

we must be getting someone else though since it's a package. Mo Pete anyone


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

My complaint is that i think we need a better pg than james. I havent seen many raps games, but from the ones i saw he was a ballhog at many times.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I wouldn't necessarily call it _ballhog. _It's like the fact we hate Stackhouse taking away other's shots, we would hate Mike James after a while.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, i guess its harsh to pass judgment on a player after only a few games. And im a daniels fan so i dont like this trade if its just daniels for james straight up


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

just remember its a package so he if they take KVH away with a S&T more power to us


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

YES YES YES YES YES

This is a GREAT deal. Not only do we have a true point guard (18th in assists), a 20 ppg scorer, a guy who ranked 4th in the league in 3FG% (while also being up there with the most attempted, so you know this guy's a great shooter)...YES. He's also a terrific stealere, great anticipation, great quickness. That said, he's a bit turnover-prone, but him for Quisy? F*ck yeah!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

1337 said:


> YES YES YES YES YES
> 
> This is a GREAT deal. Not only do we have a true point guard (18th in assists), a 20 ppg scorer, a guy who ranked 4th in the league in 3FG% (while also being up there with the most attempted, so you know this guy's a great shooter)...YES. He's also a terrific stealere, great anticipation, great quickness. That said, he's a bit turnover-prone, but him for Quisy? F*ck yeah!


If you are serious, this alone tells me that you have never once watched Mike James play.

James is a ballhog straight up, hes a poor man's Stephon Marbury, the only reason theres all this hoopla about him is because he was considered a decent bench player at best in the past. Look,theres a reason Houston got rid of him, because he wouldn't ever give the ball up to Yao or Tmac and completely played out of their offense at times. Toronto was one of hte worst teams int he league for a reason because guys like James are up there padding their stats. I can deal with Stack ballhogging at times, but one is enough.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I've seen him play a few times, he seems all right, and his stats are pretty impressive as well. Anyway, I like this trade, he's probably mcuh better than Quisy either way, and AJ'll fix whatever's wrong.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I dont want to see Marquis get traded. He's my second favorite Mav, and honestly.. If Marquis got traded, I wouldnt be happy at all. Marquis is going to show a lot of improvment going into next year, and if he doesnt then you can trade him, but not now.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Jet said:


> I dont want to see Marquis get traded. He's my second favorite Mav, and honestly.. If Marquis got traded, I wouldnt be happy at all. Marquis is going to show a lot of improvment going into next year, and if he doesnt then you can trade him, but not now.


exactly:cheers:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> retarded trade.





FullMetalAlchemist said:


> My complaint is that i think we need a better pg than james. I havent seen many raps games, but from the ones i saw he was a ballhog at many times.




So much for credibility huh?


As a raps fan, I'm not too big on this trade either and you can check my posts in the raps forum as an anti-mike james activist. The only reason I would do it is because if we don't do anything, MJ walks, so getting anything in return that can contribute is good. However, MD hasn't done anything in the playoffs, I also remember Mavs fan asking if he ever passes the ball. That's why I'm shocked that there are so many Daniels fan in this post. He has done nothing to make me want him in TO. He is pretty much the mavs player that performed the worst in the playoffs not named KVH.

You get the better end of the deal if this trade goes down. 

Oh and if you are afraid about Mike James asking for a high and long contract, he's not. He said himself that he just wants a 3-4 years contract (last year being player option) so that he can asks for another one that in his own words: "Will be even bigger". He thinks he can make more money getting 2 contracts as opposed to one 6 year deal.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> So much for credibility huh?
> 
> 
> As a raps fan, I'm not too big on this trade either and you can check my posts in the raps forum as an anti-mike james activist. The only reason I would do it is because if we don't do anything, MJ walks, so getting anything in return that can contribute is good. However, MD hasn't done anything in the playoffs, I also remember Mavs fan asking if he ever passes the ball. That's why I'm shocked that there are so many Daniels fan in this post. He has done nothing to make me want him in TO. He is pretty much the mavs player that performed the worst in the playoffs not named KVH.
> ...


Why you making fun of me for credibility? I already stated that that its unfair to judge a player from a few games.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Wait...isn't Mike James a Free Agent? Why don't we just sign him instead of a sign and trade?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Mike James, here, in Dallas, NO. He gets good assist numbers and all but he is just more of a scorer. If we cant get Terry, then yea i'll take him, but he cannot be here the same time as Terry.
If we go through with this, Mavs fans will have as much hate for James as they have for Stack when he takes bad shots.
I think this rumour will stay a rumour.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Mike can definitely shoot, but I don't trust having three under 6-3 players to rely on. Where are we going to find minutes for him? And you know he's gonna complain if we don't get them. We don't need a 3rd PG, not on his level anyway.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Seed said:


> just remember its a package so he if they take KVH away with a S&T more power to us


KVH is gone anyways unless we resign him.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I dont want another player taking shots away from Dirk unless he is always consistent, like Paul Pierce


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I dont want another player taking shots away from Dirk unless he is always consistent, like Paul Pierce


I do, we need more options then just Jason Terry. Even though Josh Howard is young and will be a lot better but i don't trust him and he is not good at creating his own shot. Mike James is a ball hog but Dirk is the man and i'm sure unless he is hot he will not take a lot of shots. Having Mike James will open the floor for Terry because i'm sure Avery will make Terry play SG and also for Dirk, Mike James is pretty good at penetrating so that's always a plus for the Mavericks. NOW, i really don't care about PG or SG because all we need is a low post player, having that will make Dirk and everybody else's life much easier. Also, Dirk showed me that he's much better against small defenders in the playoffs so him playing SF is also a big plus.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

If Mike James signs and Jason Terry signs this is our lineup

PG Mike James
SG Jason Terry
SF Josh Howard
PF Dirk Nowitzki
C Dasagana Diop

I like the looks of it but I just dont think it'll be effective in the long run, though James would be a pretty good tutor for Devin


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> NOW, i really don't care about PG or SG because all we need is a low post player, having that will make Dirk and everybody else's life much easier.


KG inside, Dirk outside - game over. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> KG inside, Dirk outside - game over. :biggrin:


 Not gonna happen lol


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I would mess my pants if I saw KG and Dirk in Mavs blue...... Oh my.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

LOL

KG+Dirk=Championship

Dirk+Jet= Close to a championship

KG would be perfect lol

A man can dream


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Toronto Star said:


> *THIS WEEK IN MIKE JAMES:* Weekly Mike James update.If he goes to Dallas it's for the mid-level exception because, at the highest levels of RaptorLand, they can't see a good fit with the Mavs for any sign-and-trade.
> 
> Marquis Daniels is available but there's no interest in Toronto in taking him on.


Interesting..


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think we might be able to get more for the MLE. If not, then James is a good choice.


----------

